# September '07 Photo Challenge - "In the Neighborhood"



## TwistMyArm (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi folks, 

The new challenge theme for September '07 is going to be "In the Neighborhood". Good luck everyone and don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is September 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Sept '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## mylegacy412 (Sep 2, 2007)

sounds interesting


----------



## macropleasure (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds diffuclt

why can't i be creative?


----------



## RyanLilly (Sep 4, 2007)

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood, a beautiful day for a neighbor, wont you be mine, oh wont you be my neighbor?...


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 4, 2007)

OOoh....this sounds fun.


----------



## MIzzKodak (Sep 5, 2007)

This will be my first time posting here i hope its good enough.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Sep 6, 2007)

think you need a certain amount of posts to enter.....maybe not though i havnt been here in a while


----------



## elchrispy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thor the Mighty said:


> think you need a certain amount of posts to enter.....maybe not though i havnt been here in a while




I hope not because I am probably going to enter for the first time also.


----------



## jamescell (Sep 7, 2007)

you can enter no matter how many posts you have, you just can't vote until 25


----------



## trap008 (Sep 9, 2007)

sounds great


----------



## Battou (Sep 10, 2007)

I just might enter this, My neighborhood sux so bad it's not funny, but the resulting picture might be though......


----------



## HatMan (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun... It'll be my first as well.


----------



## Skyline (Sep 11, 2007)

hm... time to walk around the neighborhood


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 11, 2007)

submited


----------



## volleysnap (Sep 12, 2007)

do they put up all submissions to be voted on, or just the best few ?


----------



## bellacat (Sep 13, 2007)

oh this one sounds like fun....the challenge will be where to take the photo....it doesn't have to be my neighborhood now does it? hum, beach, country, or vineyard...which shall i choose? LOL gotta love living in California. I can't wait to see what everyone enters.


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 14, 2007)

volleysnap said:


> do they put up all submissions to be voted on, or just the best few ?



I was wondering this as well


----------



## doenoe (Sep 14, 2007)

for all i know, they put up all the pics to be voted on. As long as you do it by the rules that are posted in the first post, that is


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 14, 2007)

When it says "In the Neighborhood" is it left wide open? For example is it anything that could possibly do with a neighborhood or is it specific?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 16, 2007)

Coldow91 said:


> I was wondering this as well



Typically all photos that meet the rules for the challenge are included. In some cases if we receive a very large number of submissions we may choose the best and include only those. I don't recall the last time we've had to do that though.


----------



## dangergoinoff (Sep 19, 2007)

Coldow91 said:


> When it says "In the Neighborhood" is it left wide open? For example is it anything that could possibly do with a neighborhood or is it specific?


 
Thats where personal choice and creativity come into it.

I mean if they said black cat on the hood of a white car the specifics may discount a lot of potential submissions.


----------



## volleysnap (Sep 22, 2007)

i've always thought it would be interesting to have a photo contest that is really specific and not left wide open
doesn't creativity still play a factor then (maybe it becomes even more important)?  something to think about 
i do love a good contest though, and this one is pretty good!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 23, 2007)

For those who are interested in making a theme suggestion a new thread has been created. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=986040#post986040
Check it out if you think you have a great idea!


----------



## HaydenS (Sep 29, 2007)

Brand new to the forums - entry submitted.


----------



## Battou (Sep 30, 2007)

Ended up going with a backup but it's in the mail


----------

